

Ask HN: Content filtering App - ramoq

I work up early this morning and began working on an app that filters content(images/ads/iframes/flash/profanity ..) selectively from websites. There is a central web dashboard which allows you to customize settings for specific websites/domains. i.e. www.techcrunch.com could be selected to have ads &#38; images turned off.<p>Essentially when you visit techcrunch you'll get a clean version of the site with no images/ads.<p>It's gonna initially be a ff extension or gmonkey script.<p>Would anyone use this? It going to work in a fashion similar to google safe-search. Locked for a browser by a central account tied to your IP address with some cookie-work.<p>suggestions please!
======
daviding
I use this, is it similar?

<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

------
ramoq
hmmm, perhaps what i'm describing is close to the idea of a lightweight web
version of netnanny but only for a browser(s).

